
Blockchain open sources Thunder network, paving the way for instant transactions - ALee
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/16/blockchain-open-sources-thunder-network-paving-the-way-for-instant-bitcoin-transactions/
======
aakilfernandes
Lightning/thunder is really interesting technology and could pave the way for
a new set of bitcoin/blockchain use cases.

* A Tor/i2p alternative where nodes get compensated for passing messages

* Pay per second video streaming

* Incentivized filesharing

Basically anywhere where trustless microtransactions are needed

Lots of potential

~~~
jgalt212
Not exactly trustless, you need to trust the Thunder network as implemented
and maintained by the Blockchain company until such time as your transactions
roll up to the main ledger.

